# TiVo cannot output hdmi



## nocomp (Jan 31, 2003)

Hi

Turned on my tv to see this message in a pop up being displayed at various places on my tv screen

Cannot display using hdmi connection


Pressed home button and a message

Unplug your hdmi connection to continue watching

Switched channels up and down and message disappeared

So ... Any ideas as to why this occurred?

No comp


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

I think the message is generated when it can not find the HDMI connected tv - but then doesn't clear correctly when the tv is powered up.


----------



## nocomp (Jan 31, 2003)

Thanks for that but it hasnt happened before , linked to update?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Its been reported in several places - just seems to be a timing issue


----------



## MrHoggie (Feb 18, 2011)

its the HDMI hand-shack some tv's have it some don't. but switch tv on first then tivo, can stop the message.
my tv has had this a couple of times.
my tv see's the tivo straight away, but only if i switch the tv on first.


----------

